# Burn Barrel for "True" Wood Smoking!



## soflaquer

Basically, you get your wood logs burning above the grate. As the wood turns to large ember chunks, it falls thru the rebar grate. I set mine up right next to my Firebox - so as heat is needed, I simply scoop it up with a flat shovel and add to my firebox! 

This is "True" wood smoking! No adding of any other wood is necessary, as this method provides the best "Thin Blue Smoke" you'll ever use. If you truly enjoy tending a fire.....you'll love this! It is labor intensive, and requires attention (not for the "Set and Forget" crowd) but the end results are phenomenal! 

Here is what mine looks like! 

Jeff


----------



## rockiestring

What kind of wood do you burn in the barrel?


----------



## dacdots

Thats the way I saw it done when I lived in Fla.The guys I worked with would smoke whole wild hogs using your method,and it was some of the best pork Ive eaten.We would start about dark and tend the fire all night basting often with a kitchen mop.By the next morning what you had was truely wonderful,the meat could simply be pulled off with your fingers.I guess thats why they call it a pig picking.They always used oak as there was plenty of it in that area of Fla.


----------



## rockiestring

I understand with this method is adding heat when needed. Do you ever add flavored wood (misquite, hickory, apple, ect.) for flavor or is that added initially, and then when its burned off, thats all the flavor you will need?


----------



## soflaquer

The main wood I burn is Oak.  You can use whatever combination you see fit.  The beauty of this method is that no splits or additional wood is added during the cooking process.  It is also the "cleanest" method of smoking, in that the combustion process has already taken place therefore there are no Phenols or Creasote involved.

I *always* use the Barrel when doing an "All Nighter".  I start burning the Hardwood down around 9 PM or so, by Midnight when the Meat is ready for the racks, I have a good bed of real wood embers in the Firebox and a perfect temp of 220*.  From there, I just add log or two to the barrel during the night (as the old ones burn down and fall thru) so I have a constant supply of red hot embers and smoke!  It also gives you a nice Fire to sit around during the night while tending the Smoker!

Jeff


----------



## larry maddock

yo boss jeff
[soflaquer]
i read this post thursday.
i had dreams of the barrel last night.

this is funny because i use a electric smoker.

i would luv to see one work.


AINT THIS PLACE GREAT!!


----------



## soflaquer

That's TOO Funny, Larry!

Jeff


----------



## scott in kc

Jeff, if I could get you to buy my wood, I wouldn't cook any other way! Until then I can't afford to waste the btu's.


----------



## soflaquer

Well, as they say, "The Lord Works in Mysterious Ways".  After 3 Hurricanes in 13 Months, available wood abounds here in South Florida!  Out of disaster, some goods things come!

Jeff


----------



## just woody

i like the idea, but i was wondering if i burnt a couple bushels of wood just til it fell thru the grates then wet the large coals to put out the fire, spread out the coals to dry, wouldn't they be pretty close to charcoal, I want lump charcoal to use but do not want to go thru all the time making it.


----------



## soflaquer

Woody,

In theory, yes, however the manufacturing process of lump charcoal is a little different.

Using my Burn Barrel technique is mainly for those with "Stick Burning" Smokers who want to experience true wood smoking.  I highly recommend other Brothers on this site to give it a try........they'll be hard pressed to go back to charcoal and log splits!!!

Jeff


----------



## bigwilly'swickedque

Jeff that is a truly awesome setup!  When I get my Q joint up and running, I'm going to build one to use!  Thanks!!!!


----------



## jamesb

We've used the method of pre-burning the wood in a camp fire when out at the deer camp with much success... At home I use the bottom of an old weber kettle sitting on old wire milk crates to burn down mesquite and then use a small shovel to transfer the coals into the bottom of my ugly barrel pit to cook brisket and such directly over coals... The taste is outstanding!

Here is a pic...






OK, so that ain't mesquite in the burn pit this time, but you get the idea...

James.


----------



## shaneholz

Dang Jeff that looks almost as red neck and my cold smoker! It's great to see you back around I almost called you to make sure you were still alive. I'm in the middle of a all nighter right now and you just put some more ideas in my head. 
Nice to see you back.


----------



## cajun_1

New to the forum.... Been thinking of trying this, now ,(after reading this post) I'm gonna do it. Got quite a few burn barrels around my place.


----------



## smokewatcher

Nice fire pit.  If I had a larger supply of wood I'd like to try that.


----------



## pyrolysis

Jeff, what's the size of your burn barrel?  Looks like a 50 gal., it's hard to tell in the pic's.  Also, what size firebox are you feeding?  

I have a Char Griller with a fire box about the size of a 5+ gallon can.  I think a 50 gal. drum would be overkill for me.  I'm thinkin aroung the size of a 16 gal. keg (drum) would probably work ok.

pyro


----------



## chris_harper

jeff, how do you get the wood started afire? i am about ready to build a burn barrel (supposed to get a barrel at work this weekend).


----------



## pyrolysis

Chris, I went ahead and made one out of a 16 gal. barrel and it lit just fine by sticking newspaper under the grate and igniting it.  Similar to the small charcoal can lighters.

pyro


----------



## chris_harper

i built me a burn barrel last night at work. i took a 55-gallon drum, and cut a hole, from the bottom "rib" to just off the bottom of the barrel, 15" wide. i cut 4 holes and put some round stock i found at work in there, and wire-feed welded the rods together. i made legs out of 1" angle-iron. three from the sides, and one under the hole.  i put the rods ~18" high from the bottom. will try it out as soon as this 12lb turkey thaws out.


----------



## tekjr1

I'm thinking about building one myself.  The problem I envision is having enough wood to sustain a 10 hour cook.   Do you have a log fire burning the whole time?  If so, how much wood do you waste in between the periods when you add?

I live in Ft Myers, FL and oak firewood is scarce.  

Thanks,

T King


----------



## tekjr1

I'm thinking about building one myself.  The problem I envision is having enough wood to sustain a 10 hour cook.   Do you have a log fire burning the whole time?  If so, how much wood do you waste in between the periods when you add?

I live in Ft Myers, FL and oak firewood is scarce.  

Thanks,

T King


----------



## tekjr1

I'm thinking about building one myself.  The problem I envision is having enough wood to sustain a 10 hour cook.   Do you have a log fire burning the whole time?  If so, how much wood do you waste in between the periods when you add?

I live in Ft Myers, FL and oak firewood is scarce.  

Thanks,

T King


----------



## tonto1117

Was wondering if any of you current stick burners out there use this method, sure sounds like if getting wood is not an issue, would work like a charm.


----------



## gunslinger

I do. Well, when I have a functional smoker. It does take a lot of firewood with this method, but you don't have problems with creosote and the smoke is ALWAYS thin and blue.


----------



## goat

I have built several different sizes of these burn barrels, from a 15 gallon barrel to a 24" pipe.  I have never welded legs on my burn barrels, just set them on the ground.  My advice is to match your burn barrel to your smoker in order to save on wood.  I am glad to say that with the abundance of oak and mesquite here, I do not have that problem.  Also I use the tank from an old hot water heater cut in half lengthwise with something welded on the bottom to keep it from rolling.  It don't have to be fancy in order for it to work.


----------



## tonto1117

Do ya'll think somthing like this would work, I have one that we bought probably 15 years ago and never used once. Or do you think it is to "open air" and would waste that much more wood because of a quicker burn time. 

PS> I should say the one I have has a much larger and deeper bottom than this one.


----------



## teeotee

I have just "aquired" a 30 gallon drum with closed ends. What's the best tool for cutting the end out, sawzall, jigsaw ????


----------



## richtee

Torch probably. Either saw with the correct blade will work as well. Jig would probably be cleaner result.

Hmm this method of wood treatment sounds somewhat familiar...LOL!


----------



## geob

Sorry Richtee, but please do not cut any drum with a torch.  Even if it had only had water in it.  To many people are KILLED each year doing this. Guess I been welding to long.

The very best way to open a drum is use a pipe wrench.  Open the wrench up and place front claw over the lip of drum and hit the back of the wrench with a hammer.  Go all the way around like this.  The best thing about this is it folds the durm next to the ring so you have no sharp edges.  Makes a lot of noise. 

geob


----------



## richtee

Soo  why pray tell? All you old welders got some sorta code to kill anyone cutting up a drum with a torch?

Surely they know better than to do flammable containers. And punch holes first. Surely.


----------



## walking dude

tonto...........those werk great for pre-burning


----------



## teeotee

That's what the plan is. 

Was the wierdest thing, i was out yest cutting some more firewood from this abandoned acreage when this 30 gallon drum just jumped into my trailer. 



 

It held engine oil so no worries about chemicals. Will have a few burns in it before trying to preburn for the smoker.

Thanks Geob for the advice, safe on the torch issue, i don't have access to one. Do have a pipe wrench though, will give that a try. I like making noise too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .

Friend has a sawzall that i'll use for cutting the opening to get the coals out.


----------



## richtee

Good idea. I'm still wondering on the water drum tho. But I ain't no welder.


----------



## upinflames

I'm confused. Where does the food go. I see Hardwood at the top of your barrel and the coals at the bottom so I have to assume there is nothing in between. Maybe an additional pic would clear my foggy old brain.

Thanks in advance, Denny.


Duh, !!!!!!! just hit me I think. It's a hot coals "generator" and the coals are tranferd(shoveled) into the smoker???????


----------



## vegansbeware

Yes, UIF, that is exactly what it's for. You preburn your wood of choice in the top part and the hot coals are created as the logs burn and break apart. Thus, hot coals fall throught the Rebar grate, and you shovel them from the chamber below the rebar and put them in your smoker's firebox.


----------



## teeotee

Here's a question, well two actually.
#1 When i get my burn barrel made (soon i hope) will i be able to preburn greener wood, or should i let it season for 3 to 6 months before attempting to use.

#2 - Will it have to be debarked or can i just split in half then use.


----------



## smokin365

Hey rich, two words, DARWIN AWARDS.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

I did a lot of burning in a barrel when I had nothing but my little RedRiver side pit. It was a *lot* of work and I'm lazy. So with my upgrade to my 2040CC (with mods and fire brick heat sinks in the firebox and cooking chamber) my coals stay hot enough so as when my temp starts to drop, the stick(split) catchse before the door gets closed and total cumbustion occurs and creosote/soot problems are not a problem. I've cut wood use up to 50-60%. Makes life easier, (more time to do other stuff-Honeydo's)!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





LOL)!


----------



## jbell1076

I think I've finally found the place to ask this question!
I have a couple of old barrels I want to turn into grills, but they had hydralic oil in them, is this a good idea, or should I get another type barrel?


----------



## saltbranch

Geob is correct on opening up a drum.Even if you know it has not had flammable materials in it. If you torch it,cut with sawzall, cut off wheel... it will leave a sharp edge. Spend about 10 minutes with a pipe wrench and 3-4 lb hammer, top is cut and no sharp edges. Open pipe wrench up with about a 1/4" play for front jaw to sit over lip of barrel. Hold wrench at about a 20-30 degree angle and start hittin the top of front jaw. When holding the wrench with other hand you want to lift the back end up, to help fold the cut in. To each their own though, BTW I am not an old welder nor a young welder. Not a Welder at all, just agree with Geobs advice. I dont think its the welders getting killed by cutting up drums with a torch....thats pretty much taboo. Its mainly those not familiar with the safety issue on cutting a drum. Sure would suck to get killed for cutting a drum for a firebox. Whatever method you use, be safe. I definetly will be making one for these for the house. Thanks for the pics and sharing the idea.


----------



## saltbranch

Ok got my burn barrel built, "seasoned" it with a pear burner type torch to burn of paint etc. Then built a huge fire to insure all impurities were gone. That was wednesday. Thursday I took a personal day off at work
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. the pit was calling me. I put on a 11lb brisket using Dutch's method and 2 racks of BB ribs, did one like I like and 1 with 2-2-1 I read about here. Oh yea did the smoke corn thing too. The brisket fell apart when I went to pick it up with my tongs! a 1st for me.

All I can say is this was by far my best smoke ever! It was also my first TBS smoke, normally we have the white billowing smoke. The burn barrel made it extremely easy to control the temps. I did go thruogh alot of wood, but the finished product made it more than worth while. I think with experience I can cut down on the amount would used.
I took a plate to my in laws and parents for a taste test, they are now offering to buy the meat for me to cook 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Took some brisket to work, it was a major hit.
Tomorrow I have a dozen ears of corn to do, thinking about doing some ABT's with an apple/pineapple/cream cheese filling. Going to try the potato's too.
Sundays plans are to dull the new chain saw blade I bought tonight.
Thanks  to everyone here for sharing ideas!
BTW- smoke was on store bought mesquite chunks and logs.


----------



## dirtman775

does anyone know what kind of rig this is???????....i love it


----------



## dirtman775

never mind i found it


----------



## dirtman775

Are split's added in the initinal start of the burn?....in the fire box?


----------



## nolasmoker

Where can i order a 50 gallon drum? (i can get them easy from working in the oil industry but i never know what was in them)


----------



## jdt

look around for coops and animal feed manufacturers, they get various food grade oils as well as molassis in drums


----------



## marknb

Lol! Is that just a coincidence that your barrel happens to perfectly fit an old charcoal bbq lid?  I've never noticed it anywhere before anyway.  A nice conspiracy between the barrel and bbq companies, methinks!


----------



## amdisc

*I fired up the new Treager today and have been smoking chicken and boston Butts all day*


*Happy SmokeN'*

*Sunny St. Petersburg, FL*


----------



## dmack

Any of you that have made a burn barrel I just posted an ad on Craigslist looking for a food grade barrel for a burn barrel. Just had a thought. At our local hardware store they sell galvanized trash cans. They even have small ones-somewhere around 20 gallons. I have a Horizon 16 so I don't really want a huge burn barrel. What do you think about one of these for this application? Will that metal stand up to the heat? Is there a problem using galvanized metal given the fact that I'll only be using embers?

dmack


----------



## twanger1994

My local liquor store wants a ten dollar deposit on the barrels of beer... Not a bad price. Though you will need a torch to cut it. and a welder to create a base for logs. I Am a home brewer and have made a few into boil pots. I know they can handle 155,000 BTU from a flame thrower I use to boil 10-15 gallons of water/wort in a few mins. I imagine a few logs should be fine. just a thought...

 BTW newby to the site but seasoned smoker and love it already... thnx everyone...


----------



## oldschoolbbq

I totally agree with Sloflacker. I use the burnbarrel on overnight cooks also;





and it is the cleanest fire you'll ever get. Yes, it does use a bit more wood, but isn't perfection what we're after? This will give you that absolute pristine BBQ.

You can burn a greener wood also;burning the creosote and nasties off before introduction to the firebox.

The lighting of the wood is mute. Doesn't matter how , as long as starter fliud or charcoal aren't in the mix
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Weed Burner, Gas assist, or the Boy Scout way.It's ALL good.


----------



## gnubee

How is this Thread not a sticky. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Yahoo now it is. Colour me happy.


----------



## fatcap

I am so glad to read this post because my buddies have been giving me a hard time for "cooking" my wood on my gas grill before I put it in the smoker.  I don't know how I first got to start doing that, but it certainly seems to work.  The gas grill approach is a pretty good method too... at least from a convenience perspective.   I just stick the logs on the gas grill and hit it with high heat for 30 mins or so until all the water / volatile organics have burned off.  

It definitely cleans up the smoke flavor quite a bit, and the other side benefit is that you avoid some of the temperature roller-coaster that comes with throwing on cold wood.  Think of it this way - there is an energy of activation that comes with most reaction, and in this case, that consists of the firebox needing to add heat to the log to get it up to combustion temperature, and burn off all the water and VOCs in the log.  So, when you need some extra fuel, it actually depresses the temp a bit when you throw it on, and you risk kicking off creosote... then the temp spikes after the log gets past the activation energy threshold and starts kicking off energy of it's own.  Treating the wood makes for an amazingly smooth temp profile.  Maybe not a big deal in a giant lang or something, but certainly in my small, crappy UDS.       

But seriously, I tend to my logs on the grill more closely than most people watch their steaks. hahaa.  

Great thread!


----------



## marty catka

Great concept!  Just what I had in mind when the group goes camping. We keep a fire going at all times and my plan was to take those embers and coals from the campfire and use it to feed the smoker!  I had never thought of using a burn barrel for my home cooks.  I tried that with a patio fire pit, but could not get enough coals to make it work.  I can see how you would go through a lot of wood though!


----------



## wyatt2050

Does anyone have a lang 84 deluxe that uses this method?  I really want to try it and was wondering how much fuel you need to put in the firebox to bring it up to temp and how often do you add? All comments are welcomed on any stick burner. Thanks


----------



## oldschoolbbq

I agree with Jeff wholeheartedly
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  It is the best way to get the temp. you want and flavor.I throw sticks in my Tejas some, but the pre-burn method is the BEST
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and for those who fuss about paying for wood... look around as you go places,you will be surprised at what people have around;and don't be afraid to ask people, they can only say no
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  I got a whole Hickory tree from a guy up here.Then again , I don't care what people think of me , I just pull my belt up and ask.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But , truly , the flavor is improved.

Try it and judge for yourself , and as always.


----------



## fashunsmoke

I built a burn barrel setup for "TRUE" wood smoking of a 30# Thanksgiving Turkey.  We did an all night cook and had to do quite a bit of experimenting with the coals.  After about 7 hours of trial and error, we came to the conclusion that the wood chunks that we were burning should only be slightly larger than the holes in the grate that they are resting on.  The full size logs that we originally put in the barrel burned well but were only dropping small 1 inch by 1 inch average size coals.  These small coals worked fine, but seemed to create a lot of ash in the firebox.  When we adjusted the size of the wood we were throwing in the fire, the coals started to fit what we had expected.  I'm sure the neighbors did not appreciate the chainsaw at midnight on Thanksgiving Eve, but it worked out well for us.  The end result was incredible, going with fresh burned hickory, apple, white oak and cherry was perfect.  Normally I have been using Cowboy brand Lump, and Humphrey Lump.  I have a set it and forget it smoker, and the burn barrel just gave me the best of both worlds to complete my setup.  If you have the time and lots of wood I highly recommend this method.  Next step, conveting it to make my own lump charcoal as well.


----------



## matt thomas

Ok quick question to the author of this thread. Can i use the embers from the burn barel to fuel my UDS or weber grill?

What if i used just pure lump and got that to the ember stage? as in light it up in a chimney and when its all red hot, use that as the fuel? will that create the same thin blue smoke as real splits burned down to embers?

thanks

EDIT. i used to have an active account here but i dont rememebr my user name, haha so im logged in via facebook until i figure it out.


----------



## smokinclt

FatCap that is too funny. I do the same thing and people always look at me like I have 2 heads. I do have a Lang 60 and still do it with that. I find that this produces the best sticks for burning. I also use a firepit I got at home depot on longer smokes and do the clean burn method. It works for me because I get a nice fire to sit by when its cold and people just seem to love hanging out by a nice fire. Beer and fire are a great mix no matter what anyone says about the dangers of drinking and an open fire!


----------



## dtatro69

This is the way I do for cooking chicken leg quarters for parties over a pit. I set one pit up for burning wood to coals. The second pit with potatoes and chicken. Feed the cooking pit with the coals


----------



## n2 bbq

I learn something here every day.  What a great group of BBQ Enthusiasts.  Sure glad I stumbled upon this Forum 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Here's a quick question.  Does Hickory grow in California?


----------



## izaguf

This looks like a great idea! I have been buying some lump coal as well as chipping my own maple, oak and apple. Since my in laws have a nice and full 130 acres to pull from, I will definitely give it a go. I'm sure you mentioned it, but do you start your logs that far up of the base? In my experience, that far off the fire box is hard to get to light. Love the design dude!!


----------



## preacherman14

This is awesome!! I am sitting here "riding the temperature roller coaster" right now.  I've smoked with charcoal several times before but this is my first time with an all wood fire. I had the "thin blue smoke" for about 30 minutes before the bottom just fell out. Getting it back up to temp now with a thick stream of whit smoke.  How much will this affect the flavor?? I'm smoking 4 pork butts.


----------



## slimc

I picked up a barrel that used to have anti-freeze in it. I decided to fill it all the way up with water and use the pipe wrench method to remove the lid to be safe, took me about 20 minutes with a mini sledge and the pipe wrench. 













image.jpeg



__ slimc
__ Nov 12, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ slimc
__ Nov 12, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ slimc
__ Nov 12, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ slimc
__ Nov 12, 2015


----------

